# 2012 Ford Focus - Cannot Close Hood :(



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

It is usually just a little rust that stops latches from returning.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I hate when 15 cent parts screw up your day.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Give it a few drops of oil. Check that there is not something inside the car that is preventing the hood latch release from returning to its usual position. 

Use something like the shaft on a screwdriver to mimic the hood side of the latch and force it into where the hood would go, then release it inside.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

It may be locked closed already. You'll need someone to pull the release inside the car while you use a screw driver or your fingers to open the latch up all the way.

The same thing can happen with car doors. If open a car door then flip the latch manually, you won't be able to shut the door. We use to think it was funny to do this to adults when we were kids


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I had this on my Taurus. It did just that - stuck close. I had to pry with long flat head and move latch and lube it and it went back to normal. Sorry, been many years ago, don't recall all the specs.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, it's stuck close. Latch facing us has to be vertical for hood bracket to go into the channel, then snap over it and lock in place. Have someone hold release handle open while you lock the hood. I think, some retainer mechanism is not holding latch up so that bracket can slide into the channel.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

A shot of PB Blaster and working it with a screwdriver should do the trick.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

See if the cable is pinched.


----------

